# does smoking weed stunt your growth?



## soofaded (Mar 13, 2006)

oh i was just wondering because im 15 and im still 5`7 i havnt grown an inch since 8th grade and im in 9th now and im gettin worried haha and im quit yesterday so woudl that help


----------



## flipmode (Mar 13, 2006)

no im 6;4 and when i was smoking since i was 14 i was growing like crazy,when i was 14 i was 5 10 now 22 im 6'4 grew fast over the summers


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

hahahahaha, sorry dude. I started tokin when I was 15. I'm 6'2" and my kids came out normal. I have never really stopped smoking. but from your other post, stay stopped until you graduate. plenty of time to party later. Finish high school.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah thats true. but.. once in a while blazin wud be fun haha .. but im goin to rehab soon and then im gnna get probation .. so thats gnna keep me off for a while


----------



## flipmode (Mar 14, 2006)

thats what we all say,soon as you get out thats the first thing,if you were ever locked up and get out juve has anybody notice when you smoke a cigg the filtered feels small as shit like a virginia slim


----------



## soofaded (Mar 14, 2006)

lols never went to juvy dont plan on it either haha


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 19, 2006)

no ,your still young wee one, men grow into there 20s..I grew another inch from 19-23 after I had babies .Pot does hinder some emotional growth though ,smoking away problems and woes stops you from attaining skills to deal with issues as an adult.Smoke for fun . I reccomend dealing with emotions, and saving weed for good times


----------



## A.K. (Mar 19, 2006)

well you think its bad scence im 15 to smoke a couple of blunts almost every weekend?


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 19, 2006)

if your just smoking on weekends i would say your completely fine. Alot of people smoke all day everyday when they are not at work/school/whatever.


----------



## soofaded (Mar 19, 2006)

what about smoking ciggerates does that stunt your growth ? probably huh... if you smoke everyday


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 23, 2006)

i dont think anything stunt your growth? its just your genes when i was 13 i was 5'3 and now im 17 and iam 5'7 hahaha sounds good to me


----------



## flipmode (Mar 23, 2006)

if your a dude i feel sorry for you fatal


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 23, 2006)

yeah im short i know...but im still growing i never said i stop growing


----------



## soofaded (Mar 23, 2006)

aha shitt i think smokin ciggz/bud stunted our growth a lil cuhs im 5`7 or 5`6½


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 23, 2006)

dude your a midget


----------



## flipmode (Mar 23, 2006)

you better get a girl that thats 5.2it makes you look less of a man


----------



## soofaded (Mar 24, 2006)

hahaha its coo i went out with a girl that was taller then me haha.. some people arent shady


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 24, 2006)

i like em short lol shortest i like my girls would be 5'0 any shorter than that no thnx lol i would never go out with a firl taller then me that would look funny my ex was 5'0 dam she was sexy


----------



## rasta (Mar 24, 2006)

mutt ; wants normal of a kid (hahaha)


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> mutt ; wants normal of a kid (hahaha)


 
hahahahaha, no alternating arms or two heads. 
I'll even be happier if no purple hair. hahahahaha


----------



## rasta (Mar 24, 2006)

twin 16 year olds(girls) two more years,, then out,( im done )i  get my house ,my car ,,my life back ,, would not change the last 16 years for anything ,but man im tired,,,peace ,love ,rastafari


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Don't blame you I got 14 years to go until I can say that. I have one leave in 10 years too. whew. but two twin GIRLS. man, you got any hair left???? Bet you got the shotgun loaded and ready to blast some kids nuts off huh. and drivers liscences, wow. Ok you win. hahahah


----------



## rasta (Mar 24, 2006)

lets not talk about hair thank you.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2006)

well im 45 years old tomorrow and dont condone kids smoking weed...

it leads to all sorts of mental probs inc paranoia in particular and dependency on soft drugs....

but on a seperate note im 11' 9" tall and only started smoking wedd last week...

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2006)

weed as well

lol

pkj


----------



## rasta (Mar 28, 2006)

mutt no shot gun ,,,three savage pitbulls  if i shoot them i face legal problems,,, dont deal well with legal **,,,,, just let one of the dogs go ,,and the jobs done ,,,my dogs are my soldiers ,peace ,love ,,rastafari


----------



## zero_hour (Mar 29, 2006)

bongsmoker said:
			
		

> dude your a midget


 
***??  the average height of a male in America is 5'6 to 6'0...im 5'8 my wife is 5'7...


----------



## zero_hour (Mar 29, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> twin 16 year olds(girls) two more years,, then out,( im done )i get my house ,my car ,,my life back ,, would not change the last 16 years for anything ,but man im tired,,,peace ,love ,rastafari


 
oh you have twins man? awsome, i have twins to, boy and girl.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm 6'6" and 325 lbs, used to weightlift... 

I'd hate to see how tall I'd be if it DID stunt my growth.  XD


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 2, 2007)

i've hear smoking cigs will stunt your lung growth and pot will stunt your brain growth. 

but hey, in another month they will tell you the complete opposite. who knows who cares, smoke the green 

ps. knock of the smokes... total waste of money. if you quit b4 your 18, your lungs will make a full recovery  (so they told me at the science center)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 2, 2007)

Raise the light a couple of feet ... you might stretch


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 2, 2007)

nah it dont stunt you growing case in point my brother in law he is 6 6 been smokin cigs plus weed sence he was 15 so yeah it dosent another case in pont me im 17 and im 5 11 when i was 14 i started smoking bud and i was 5 4
so yeah it dosent effec your growth


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 3, 2007)

Started burnin' cigs before my teens and there's no telling how much bud Ive smoked..... six two..Middle weight IKF 13/0.....
What I do in my home is my business.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 5, 2007)

You guys are f-ing hilirious lol lol especially pkj are u serious bout 11' sumthing tall lol *** did your parents feed you? lol i just got dont cheifing sum ak 47 in a rillo..mmm     and got a lil sum sum for later..

but i started poking smot when i was 15 or so maybe 14 i was maybe 5'6'' give or take a few inches but im 24 now and im 6' 2'' 

and i date a girl who is bout 5'


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 5, 2007)

oops posted twice..stupid internet connection


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 8, 2007)

The only side affect for me is the time it takes for me to be satisfied during sex. Forever and ever it takes. Great for the wife but)&*^&^ after an hour and a half I'm ready to go to "finish".


----------



## night501 (Mar 9, 2007)

well iv been smoking cigarettes since i was 13 and pot since i was 14. today im a giant at 6'7" by the time i was 6'3" at age 15 i was trying everything i could think of to stunt my growth so no they wont stunt your growth.
i hear ya on the sex thing, if im high its like no mater how fast or whatever but i cant get off for like3 or 4 hours. same problem when im manually releaving the tension.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 9, 2007)

LOL definitely know what you guys are coming from.. well not that way, sounds kinda messed up..lol lol lol 

but yep its a good good time...


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^damn, tmi, but, thanks forresurecting a dead thread


----------



## snuggles (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, you guys do know that you just admitted you aren't 18+...LOL. If you're 15 I wouldn't be smoking anything or worrying about stunted growth. Like someone said just finish high school first then wreck your lungs....


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 20, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> well im 45 years old tomorrow and dont condone kids smoking weed...
> 
> it leads to all sorts of mental probs inc paranoia in particular and dependency on soft drugs....
> 
> ...



:holysheep:

PKJ used to drink Superthrive and Iguana grow....personally I'm taller lying down...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 20, 2008)

lol you said it toker


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah, give the lad a break. Took a lot of courage telling us that. Everything sounds like it's working ok to me. Don't worry about it.

As others said I'd wait to finish college before smoking weed. It can make people lazy. Plenty of time mate.


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 20, 2008)

but for those who are lazy alreadyyy..?


----------



## resi15 (Feb 21, 2008)

ya bro like my whole life ive looked younger and been shorter then all my buddies and i started smokin like 2 years ago, 2 times a week for the past 3 months, im 5,2 still have a high voice, like *** should i quit smoking, is it gonna stunt my growth or delay anythin, someone who knows plz reply


----------



## resi15 (Feb 21, 2008)

ya bro like my whole life ive looked younger and been shorter then all my buddies and i started smokin like 2 years ago, 2 times a week for the past 3 months, im 5,2 still have a high voice, like *** should i quit smoking, is it gonna stunt my growth or delay anythin, someone who knows plz reply


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 22, 2008)

resin all i can say is if ur worried about it try quiting and see what happens, i smoked since i was 14 - 15 and im still 6'2''  deep voice.. but that isnt to say that its the same for all.. but imho do what u feel is right.. i guess. but ive never heard about it disrupting puberty or what eve.. u could be just a lil late or sumthing.. and how old are you?? and how old were u when u started smoking?? that might help a lil more. if ur 28 and still look young with a squeaky voice well sad to say ur screwed.. lol but if ur idk 16 u might still have your growth spurt... 

 hope that helps.. :hitchair:


----------



## resi15 (Feb 28, 2008)

hey i smoked before i hit puberty and now its been a couple of years and im 5,2 and still high voice and ****, is weed stunting my growth or delaying anything, someone plz help


----------



## resi15 (Feb 28, 2008)

i started smokin weed before i hit pubert, now its been a couple of years and i still havent and im 5,2 high voice and everythin, is weed stunting my growth or delaying anythin


----------



## resi15 (Feb 28, 2008)

i started smokin weed before i hit pubert, now its been a couple of years and i still havent and im 5,2 high voice and everythin, is weed stunting my growth or delaying anythin


----------



## dululsch (Mar 4, 2008)

lol you are only 15 wait till puberty hits thats when you will grow...


----------



## RAR. (Jan 6, 2010)

I think your growth can be stunted if your mom smoked, I think my mom smoked hillbilly tobacco, that's what they called it back then. I'm 43 and 5'2 came out a little early. LOL, "yep I'm 1" taller than a legal little person" LOL , don't worry be happy, we all have unique heights.


----------



## skoni20003 (Jan 28, 2010)

soofaded said:
			
		

> oh i was just wondering because im 15 and im still 5`7 i havnt grown an inch since 8th grade and im in 9th now and im gettin worried haha and im quit yesterday so woudl that help


 
When they say bud stunts your growth they aren't refering to your physical stature. It is the emotional and mental stunting that will take place in "stunting your growth".


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2010)

stoners were here thread 2 yrs old bet he is taller now and 17 yrs almost old enough to be a member

IME smoking marijuana DOES NOT stunt your growth I have smoked since I was 8 yrs old according to my family and stand 6'7" and weight 300 lb


----------

